# CVA Accura MR Load???



## BvilleHunter (Oct 10, 2013)

I just bought a CVA Accura MR.  Everything I have read says to use Blackhorn 209 powder.  The problem is I don't have the right breech plug and the closest one is at Bass Pro 90 miles away.  Anyone have any luck with anything else?


----------



## Stingray23 (Oct 10, 2013)

I shoot BH209 out of my CVA Accura V2 with the factory breech plug with no issues. Not sure if it's different with the MR or not.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 10, 2013)

Just order a plug, much faster and a heck of a lot cheaper than gas LOL.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Oct 11, 2013)

I shoot 90 grains of  pyrodex select and a 240 grain t\c xtp out of mine and it shoots great!


----------



## Swamperdog (Mar 11, 2014)

That is my dream gun!  Now I can't justify it since I picked up a CVA Wolf on CL for $120 with ammo, pellets and accessories.


----------

